# bath tub has rust around drain



## csikkes (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello
We have a cast iron tub that had a little rust around the draining hole. I tried to fix it by using wire-brush/sandpaper and sealed it with porcelain touch-up glaze. But after 4 month the thin rusty line showed up again:-(
Any suggestions how to fix the problem.
Thanx,
Attila


----------



## Johnboy555 (Sep 9, 2011)

The best way to tackle this is to remove the drain and then do your "brush, sand, and touch-up". If you don't remove the drain there is still rust under it that will migrate back into view.  Apply a number of thin coats of glaze before reinstalling the drain.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 9, 2011)

Are you sure that the tub is a cast iron tub and not a steel tub?

If you remove the drain on a rusted steel tub it may be the "Official Start" of a bathroom remodeling project...


----------

